
Kitten: compile to C, stack-based functional programming language - vmorgulis
http://kittenlang.org/
======
dozzie

      from (0) to (rows) -> row:
        (row, 0) !!= row
    

Doesn't look very functional to me. It's imperative style.

Yes, I did read the introduction.

~~~
evincarofautumn
The site is out of date. That mixfix function call notation has been removed
from the language, for one thing.

And it’s a bad example anyway; I wouldn’t expect real Kitten code to use
imperative style that heavily.

